
Breakthrough Listen observations of HD 164595 - dEnigma
http://setiathome.berkeley.edu/forum_thread.php?id=80207
======
mmastrac
From the PDF linked:

"If the transient claimed by Bursov et al. (2016) originates from beyond the
Earth, then, given what we currently know of the parameters of the RATAN
search, such events ought to be common. The fact that they are not frequently
seen in continuum imaging surveys suggests that the RATAN transient is likely
due to instrumental interference or to some other artifact of human
technology. While absence of evidence for extraterrestrial intelligence is by
no means evidence of absence, our GBT observations did not detect ongoing
emission from the direction of HD 164595..."

------
devy
"There are other possibilities for a wide-band signal such as this, and
they’re caused by natural sources (or even terrestrial interference)."[1]

And "the signal is in a military frequency band, and that it could have been a
satellite downlink, implying that some such systems may be kept secret and
therefore would be unknown to SETI scientists." [1]

[1]
[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/HD_164595](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/HD_164595)

~~~
dogma1138
If it was military and it was a downlink signal you could be able to decode it
to some extent they are still using pretty standard protocols. 11Ghz is in the
Ku Band, it's not uncommon in civilian use for both terrestrial and non-
terrestrial transmissions.
[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Ku_band](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Ku_band)

But yeah it certainly looks like equipment malfunction or maybe a rogue
signal.

------
mvf0
"The overall parameters (area surveyed, sensitivity, etc.) of the RATAN search
are not reported by Bursov et al. ..."

I find this incredible. They rushed to get credit for an ET candidate but
didn't even bother to mention the details needed for others to be able to
verify. Great work by the Berkeley people. Skepticism is healthy and vital to
science.

